# 2. Club-Treffen des BGFC am 22.04.05 in Berlin



## Karstein (13. März 2005)

Hallo Big-Gamer und alle Interessierten,

am 22.04.05 findet ab 19:00 Uhr das 2. regionale Clubtreffen des Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland (BGFC) in Berlin statt. Die Veranstaltung ist auch offen für Noch-Nicht-Mitglieder.

Nähere Infos auf www.bgfc.de unter "Aktuelles".

Gruß

Karsten  #h


----------



## Karstein (18. April 2005)

*AW: 2. Club-Treffen des BGFC am 22.04.05 in Berlin*

Mal wieder vorkramen, weil es am kommenden Freitag stattfindet, das Treffen! 

Da wir bis zum Herbst keinen Meeresangler-Stammtisch durchführen, wäre dies die Gelegenheit, abends mal wieder ein wenig aus dem Nähkästchen zu plaudern? Tanja und ich hätten als Thema Sula/ Norwegen und Kuttertour Heiligenhafen im leichten Handgepäck dabei.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (19. April 2005)

*AW: 2. Club-Treffen des BGFC am 22.04.05 in Berlin*

@ Karsten Berlin
Hi,mein kleiner " Norweger ",werde am Freitag beim Big Gamen einschneien und mal sehen was so Interressantes Neues in der Welt los ist.
Bin aber erst gegen 20:30 im Hechtsprung.Man sieht sich :q:q:q



  Der  STF


----------



## Karstein (19. April 2005)

*AW: 2. Club-Treffen des BGFC am 22.04.05 in Berlin*

Primaprima Martin,

freu mich auf´s Wiedersehen. 

Bis Freitag

Karstensen


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. April 2005)

*AW: 2. Club-Treffen des BGFC am 22.04.05 in Berlin*

Hi,Karsten,habe deine SMS erhalten,na mal sehen was Marc erzählt.....


Der   STF


----------



## Karstein (22. April 2005)

*AW: 2. Club-Treffen des BGFC am 22.04.05 in Berlin*

Joo, freut mich, dass Marc ("Wave") in Berlin weilt und uns aktuelle News zu Jezera stecken kann - als frischgebackener Bootseigner einer Tuna-Fishing Machine! #6


----------



## Karstein (23. April 2005)

*AW: 2. Club-Treffen des BGFC am 22.04.05 in Berlin*

Jooooo näh?

Immerhin waren 50% AB-Member anwesend beim Treff: Tanja, Seeteufelfreund Martin und ich...Schade, denn Jan und Stefan haben sich wirklich Mühe gegeben, haben Beamer gemietet und Leinwand rangeschafft.

Dafür gab´s feine Malediven-Fotos und einen heißen Streifen von der "Tropic Star Lodge" Panama!

Und die Filetsteaks mit Pommes haben auch excellent gemundet dank neuen Küchenpächters.

Viele Grüße auch von Marc, der in Bälde wieder nach Jezera/ Kroatien wechselt und euch gerne dort unten zum Bluefin Tuna Fischen begrüßt auf seinem eigenen Boot. 

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Jirko (23. April 2005)

*AW: 2. Club-Treffen des BGFC am 22.04.05 in Berlin*

schade karsten, wäre allzugerne mit dabei gewesen, ging aber leider nich ... hoffe auch, daß ich mal marcs dienstleistung in anspruch nehmen darf ... und da er jetzt dort nen eigenen kahn zu liegen hat, wird daß mit sicherheit im näxten jahr mal auf´n programm stehen... kombourlaub mit mäuschen & sohnematz  #h


----------



## wodibo (23. April 2005)

*AW: 2. Club-Treffen des BGFC am 22.04.05 in Berlin*

Manchmal ärgere ich mich echt das ich aus Berlin weggezogen bin  :c


----------



## Karstein (23. April 2005)

*AW: 2. Club-Treffen des BGFC am 22.04.05 in Berlin*

Guter Plan, Jirko!  

Joo, Marc würde sich freuen, wenn ihn die Boardies in der schönen Ecke dort unten mal besuchen und mit ihm rausfahren würden! Dieses Jahr will er auch mal verstärkt den Schwertfischen nachstellen - letztes Jahr hatte er ja schon einen Trum in´s Boot hieven können.

WoDi: kannst ja jederzeit zurückgezogen kommen?


----------



## wodibo (23. April 2005)

*AW: 2. Club-Treffen des BGFC am 22.04.05 in Berlin*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> WoDi: kannst ja jederzeit zurückgezogen kommen?



Nee Du  #d 
Der nächste Umzug (hoffentlich bald) führt mich raus aus diesem Land  |gr:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (25. April 2005)

*AW: 2. Club-Treffen des BGFC am 22.04.05 in Berlin*

Will mich auch mal melden !!!!!
War trotz mangelnder Teilnahme seitens des BGFC D dennoch ein netter 
Abend mit tollen Berichten in Wort und Bild......#6#6

Beim nächsten Mal wird es bestimmt besser #6#6#6


Der   STF


----------

